# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 01/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Campuchia - tên chính thức là Vương Quốc Campuchia, đất nước bé nhỏ, xinh đẹp với những con người hiền hậu và thân thiện. Với Angkor lộng lẫy, tráng lệ, với nền văn hóa truyền thống vẫn còn được duy trì. Và lần này Didau muốn đưa các bạn đến một góc nhìn khác về Campuchia, ngòai Angkor ra thì ở Campuchia còn có một vùng biển vô cùng đẹp và đặc biệt.
Từ Việt Nam đi Campuchia - Để đến Campuchia, chúng ta có thể đi bằng đường bộ, thủy, và hàng không. 

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 16/01 - 21/01/2012 

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 02:00, 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 11:50, 15:30, 15:50, 16:00, 17:40, 19:30, 20:00Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: Từ 16/01 --> 19/01: 2.600.000 VND riêng thứ ba (17/01/2012):  1.700.000 VNDLượt về: 17/01, 18/01, 22/01: 950.000 VND   *   19/01, 20/01: 1.100.000 VND   *   16/01: 1.700.000 VND   *   21/01: 600.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: Từ 16/01, 19/01: đã bán hết vé   *   17/01: 1.200.000 VND   *   18/01: 1.700.000 VNDLượt về: 18/01, 19/01, 22/01, 23/01: 800.000 VND   *   16/01, 17/01, 24/01: 1.100.000 VND   *   20/01, 21/01: 900.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: Các ngày từ 16/01  --> 22/01 : đều hết véLượt về: Các ngày đều hết vé lượt về chỉ còn ngày 22/01: 1.320.000 VND   *   23/01, 24/01: 1.100.000 VND


*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 06:00, 06:30, 08:15, 09:05, 10:00, 11:40, 12:05, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 17:00, 18:00Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 16/01: 2.100.000 VND   *   17/01, 20/01, 22/01: 1.700.000 VND   *   18/01: 1.500.000 VND   *   19/01, 21/01: 1.900.000 VNDLượt về: 18/01, 19/01, 20/01, 21/01, 23/01: 4.400.000 VND   *   22/01, 24/01: 2.560.000 VND

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 

Giờ khởi hành: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 17/01 --> 20/01: 2.100.000 VND   *   21/01: 2.560.000 VND   *   22/01: 2.300.000 VNDLượt về: 18/01, 19/01: 4.600.000 VND   *   20/01: 2.300.000 VND   *   21/01 --> 24/01: 2.100.000 VND


*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 16/01: 1.780.000 VND   *   17/01, 18/01, 20/01: 1.450.000 VND   *   19/01: 1.600.000 VND   *   21/01: 1.100.000 VND   *   22/01: 780.000 VNDLượt về: 18/01 --> 22/01: 1.100.000 VND   *   23/01: 1.280.000 VND   *   24/01: 1.600.000 VND

*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 18:15, 20:40, 21:50Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 16/01, 17/01, 22/01: 775.000 VND   *   18/01 --> 21/01: 805.000 VNDLượt về: 16/01 --> 19/01, 12/01, 22/01: hết vé   *  20/01: 2.500.000 VND

*Vinh - Tp.HCM*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.166.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

Giờ khởi hành: 13:10, 15:40Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 17/01, 18/01: 675.000 VND   *   19/01, 22/01: 705.000 VND   *   20/01, 21/01: 650.000 VNDLượt về: 16/01 --> 22/01: hết vé


*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 08:45, 13:45, 19:30Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: hết véLượt về: hết vé

*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

Các chuyến bay đến Campuchia hầu hết là khởi hành từ Tp.HCM và Hà Nội. Có 2 hãng hàng không mở đường bay đến Campuchia là Vietnam Airlines và Cambodia Angkor Air.

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 16/01 - 21/01/2012 

*Quốc tế*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM– Phnompenh. [thời gian bay khoảng 40p - 50p]*

Giờ khởi hành từ Tp.hcm: 12h30, 15h50, 18h10.Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: Từ 17/01 --> 22/01: 2,598,000 VNDLượt về: 19/01 --> 25/01: 2,598,000 VND

*Tp.HCM– Siem Reap. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*

Giờ khởi hành từ Tp.hcm: 8h35, 11h40, 15h55, 16h30, 19h50.Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: Từ 16/01 --> 22/01: 2,598,000 VNDLượt về: 19/01 --> 25/01: 2,598,000 VND

*Hà Nội – Phnompenh. [thời gian bay khoảng 4h40p - 5h]*

Giờ khởi hành từ HN: 09:40Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 17/01, 19/01 --> 22/01:  3,755,000 VND   *   18/01: 4,070,500 VNDLượt về: 22/01 --> 25/01: 3,755,000 VND   *   19/01: 4,070,500  *   20/01, 21/01:  4,491,500


*Hà Nội – Siem Reap. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h40p]*

Giờ khởi hành từ HN: 15h25, 17h10, 18h, 19h35.Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 16/01 --> 22/01: 3,755,000 VNDLượt về: 19/01 --> 25/01: 3,755,000 VND

*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 16/01 - 22/01/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

